# my chocolate chip starfish have a with spot



## katiebrianna (Jan 20, 2010)

hi i have one chocolate chip starfish with one white spot, and i dont know if is normail o not i have one peppermint shrimp in the same tank, i have one medicine they say non- medicated anti-parasitic formula can i give this medicine to her thats like a food they say high quality. easily digestible krill and herring protein, please help me thank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think you're asking if you can feed you star some sort of special food to clear up a white spot on it?

I'm gonna say... no. 

I hate to have to break it to you like this, but chocolate chips pretty much never survive for very long in an aquarium. The main reason they are even sold, to tell the truth, is as food for certain very fancy shrimp which eat the stars. They're also cheap, so the stores tend to order them and sell them to beginners who don't know better than to buy them. Chocolate chips eat living corals and the like, which aren't very handy as food for most folks.

As for clearing up the spot, the best thing to do is nothing. If things are clean and there isn't anything actively munching on that spot, then it should clear up on it's own. Starfish have amazing regenerative powers.
However, if the spot is being caused by a certain bacterial that is known for this sort of thing, then the star will melt into goo in just a few days and there's nothing you can do about it. Therefore, don't do anything.


----------

